# EQUIPO AIWA SE BLOQUEA Y CAMBIA DE FUNCIONES



## JUAN FERNANDEZ R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola amigos el equipo que tengo se bloquea y cambia de funcioes por si solo cuando esta en cd cambia a radio y luego a casete y asi todas las funciones, espero que me ayuden  el equipo es AIWA nsx-s222, gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola JUAN FERNANDEZ R:

En la mayoría de casos que he reparado, esta falla se debe a los micro-switch selectores de funciones en mal estado. Normalmente traen 5, Radio, Cassete1, cassete2, CD y Auxiliar. Necesitas abrir el equipo y reemplazarlos, en el 90% de los casos, esto es suficiente.

Si la falla persiste, debes probar uno por uno todos los micro-switches del equipo con un multímetro en función de ohmetro, deben marcarte al presionarlos una resistencia menor a 1 ohm, si no lo hacen están mal, y debes reemplazarlos también.

NOTA: Si no tienes por lo menos un poco de conocimientos acerca de electrónica y de seguridad al abrir y manipular equipos electrónicos, te recomendaría no abrirlo.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

